# Miracles Aquarium



## crowndroyal (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Guys/Gals 

Do any of you know if Miracles still has their yard sales where you can get massive deals on tanks that have been sitting in their yard. 

they are usually ones with small defects like small scratches in the glass or something that was made to the wrong dimensions etc. 
They are usually good and ok and great quality just a massive mark down on price.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

What size are you looking for, I can ask Derek tomorrow?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

You should just call them


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

The advantage of calling me is that I sell miracles tanks for the same retail price as they do and I get them brought to Toronto instead of you having to drive to Orangeville to pick it up, plus if you need it delivered and carried inside we offer that service, Miracles does sidewalk delivery only


----------



## crowndroyal (Jan 27, 2013)

carl said:


> The advantage of calling me is that I sell miracles tanks for the same retail price as they do and I get them brought to Toronto instead of you having to drive to Orangeville to pick it up, plus if you need it delivered and carried inside we offer that service, Miracles does sidewalk delivery only


Well if you have delivery to Halifax Nova Scotia sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

crowndroyal said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > The advantage of calling me is that I sell miracles tanks for the same retail price as they do and I get them brought to Toronto instead of you having to drive to Orangeville to pick it up, plus if you need it delivered and carried inside we offer that service, Miracles does sidewalk delivery only
> ...


I can get it delivered to Halifax


----------



## crowndroyal (Jan 27, 2013)

carl said:


> I can get it delivered to Halifax


I am not looking for a new tank with new prices though , I am just looking to get one of their larger discounted tanks from their yard sales. 
They call it something else but can't think of it off hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

crowndroyal said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > I can get it delivered to Halifax
> ...


I talked to Nathan at miracles today and he checked the yard and all the big tanks are gone. I get calls all the time for big tanks, what size were you looking for?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

crowndroyal said:


> Hey Guys/Gals
> 
> Do any of you know if Miracles still has their yard sales where you can get massive deals on tanks that have been sitting in their yard.
> 
> ...


Nathan checked the yard today and there were no square tanks or large tanks left


----------



## crowndroyal (Jan 27, 2013)

carl said:


> Nathan checked the yard today and there were no square tanks or large tanks left


All right thanks, I am looking for something around 150 gallons

5' x 2' x 2' would be perfect , but I am looking for something that is at least close to 2 feet wide as it gives me a good amount of room for rock work and aquascaping. I am however open to what may be available.

The cost of used aquariums here in Nova Scotia is just tremendous people are wanting to sell a used 90 gallon for 500+ dollars and 20 year old 150 gallon aquariums for around the same price. There is also no store to actually walk into and buy 100+ gallon tanks as they need to be ordered and then you have to pay shipping on top of that etc and are marineland aquariums which I do not like since the plastic trim frames are pre-manufactured and not fit to each aquarium.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Go see Joey. Maybe he can help you build one


----------



## crowndroyal (Jan 27, 2013)

Dis said:


> Go see Joey. Maybe he can help you build one


Joey is no good anyways , he actually got his most recent tank done by a local guy and then tried to say the guy was ripping him off when the guy didn't even charge him for labour etc, to this day Joey denies it was even him that built it and takes credit for building it himself.

Joey always pulls stunts like this locally which is why no one here really likes him and he has nowhere to go locally to buy fish etc because he tries to pull the "do you know who I am" card to get shit for free.

heck he sold the local aquarium society to someone after he was done using it to get free crap. How on earth do you even sell a non profit organization like an aquarium society anyways.

Plus I do not even like the quality of work Joey does I think it's crap I would rather have ( the guy who built Joeys most recent monster tank )

if people actually knew Joey's true colors they wouldn't be subscribing to his channel.

He even went as far as to denying he met/knew one of the local people in one of his videos live on camera lol.

I could go on but no need.


----------

